

AOL is Buying The Huffington Post - InfinityX0
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/07/business/media/07aol.html?src=busln

======
InfinityX0
The most interesting thought I've had since seeing this isn't the reasons
behind the buy, but the timing behind the annoucement. Is it dulled because of
the Super Bowl? Or has the three-four hour elapse of time post-event the
perfect duration to make an announcement like this?

It seems like, if anything, it would be dulled when occuring in unison with
the Super Bowl - but I can't imagine why a news network, one that thrives on
page views - would ever choose a situation where they would get less
attention.

But it is also possible that _overall_ news page views skyrocket post-Super
Bowl, so even if the mindshare is split, that half mindshare is much greater
than the full mindshare at some other throwaway date ever was.

~~~
radicaldreamer
I think it's probably the latter. It's getting in right before the week's
newscycle starts tomorrow morning.

The superbowl's huge, but I suspect people start "fresh" tomorrow since
football season's over.

------
blahedo
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2187738>

------
Locke1689
_doyenne_

That's actually the first time I've ever used the NY Times's dictionary
function. Pretty neat.

